# Which cars would best represent each MBTI type?



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Stolen from Trends forum. http://personalitycafe.com/trends-forum/161566-personalities-cars.html

I'm interested in other peoples submissions. I'll take a gander for cars that I think might match. I'm going to try not to rely too much on stereotypes, because that doesn't seem as creative to me. But obviously, you can do whatever you want.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ISTJ










ESTJ










ISFJ










ESFJ










ISTP










ISFP










ESTP










ESFP










INTJ










INTP










ENTJ










ENTP










INFJ









I had to. This screamed INFJ to me. 

INFP









No idea, so I checked what Johnny Depp drives. 

ENFJ










ENFP














Did I miss anyone?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Personally I would want a black luxury car. I'm not sure about other INFPs.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

INTP: A highly sophisticated prototype that won't actually get you anywhere.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

My INFP buddy has a mini-cooper. I personally drive a Nissan Pathfinder. My ENFJ girlfriend has a Nissan Sentra. Her ESTP brother has a Nissan Frontier. My ISTP brother-in-law drives a Chevrolet Avalanche. My ENTJ sister drives a Pontiac Torrent. My INTJ colleague drives a Ford Explorer. An ENFP friend of mine drives an Audi A4.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Ford Offers Bloggers a Myers-Briggs Assessment of Car Choices


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

PaladinX said:


> Ford Offers Bloggers a Myers-Briggs Assessment of Car Choices


Am I to draw the conclusion that Ford no longer builds cars fitting an ISTP? There might be something to it...


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

PaladinX said:


> Ford Offers Bloggers a Myers-Briggs Assessment of Car Choices


But I want a Humvee.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

monemi said:


> INFP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was very entertained looking through all the cars. Though personally, the Escalade is one of the cars I really dislike. Where I live, the Escalade is purely a status symbol and a major gas guzzler. Actually, I see the new Fiat 500 fitting some INFPs. It's fairly eco-friendly, a unique and uncommon brand in the U.S., comes in a lot of color variations. That or maybe one of the hybrid cars. 









I also think the Scion xB fits INTPs and ISTPs


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

@Mind Swirl Scion xB for ISTP's. How so? 

Yeah, I can see Fiat 500 for INFP's. I tried to reasonably consider both genders for all of the types.


----------



## Unforeseen Challenges (Nov 12, 2012)

(ENTP) I doubt we would/w







ill see any correlation. Btw That's a Lamborghini Egoista.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Unforeseen Challenges said:


> (ENTP) I doubt we would/w
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But... I was right ENTP would want a sports car. I wasn't completely off base. :tongue:


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

monemi said:


> @_Mind Swirl_ Scion xB for ISTP's. How so?


They just tend to be popular among some of the IxTPs I know. I know it's not basing it off _much_, but I saw a slight trend there. 
Edit: Also, the xB seems to be fairly versitile. It seems to be able to carry a lot if you take out the back seat. Despite the small size, I think you could fit bikes, computer equipment, animals, or sports equipment. My IxTP friends seem to have a lot of hobbies and I think it would be a good fit.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Mind Swirl said:


> They just tend to be popular among some of the IxTPs I know. I know it's not basing it off _much_, but I saw a slight trend there.


Cool. I've worked with a lot of ISTP's and ESTP's. I saw muscle cars, trucks, off-road capable suv's and sports cars in the parking lot. Sensible cars were in short supply. The Scion xB just seems so reasonable in comparison.


----------



## ethicsGradient (Sep 10, 2013)

77 AMC Gremlin..... ENTP 

care little about social norms, AMC in general had lots of bright ideas that went NOWEHRE. sometimes difficult to get to know, but great fun when you do! Looks ridiculous but taunts you with its capability. Relentlessly argues the point that there is in fact a place in this world for the 2 dr hatchback sports car, and wins (even though it doesn't truly believe in its position)

that pretty much sums up the gremlin (and now that I think about it, the Omni GLH!)


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

ethicsGradient said:


> View attachment 83678
> 
> 
> 77 AMC Gremlin..... ENTP
> ...


You should do one of each type. I stuck to a theme of cars currently in show rooms.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

monemi said:


> But I want a Humvee.



What about this:


----------



## Solitaire U (Aug 8, 2013)

Estj








isfj








istj








esfj


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

ENFP:


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

reckful said:


> INTP: A highly sophisticated prototype that won't actually get you anywhere.


Hhaha yes this. I'll take the prototype, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## 318138 (Oct 1, 2015)

I want a glossy-black Lexus RX350 SUV to crush everyone in my path XD
Unfortunately right now I'm stuck with a blue mazda 3


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

My guesses:

*INTJ*
Honda NSX (technological masterpiece)








*INTP*
Toyota Mirai (good concept, but not practical)








*ENTJ*
BMW i8 (good concept, not very practical, but very outstanding)








*ENTP*
DMC Delorean (crazy scientist car)








*INFJ*
Citroen DS (never understood)








*INFP*
Ford Cougar (dreamy, good looking and small)








*ENFJ*
Chrysler Streamline X "Gilda" (never understood v2)








*ENFP*
Volkswagen Beetle (very flashy)








*ISTJ*
Aston Martin DB5 (why fix something that isn't broken)








*ISFJ*
Honda CRV (can go anywhere with loved ones)








*ESTJ*
Ford Raptor F-150 (good car for any road, has lots of space for luggage) 








*ESFJ*
Fors S-Max 7 seat (good car for big family)








*ISTP*
Ford mustang boss 302 (powerful beast)








*ISFP*
Honda S2000 (small red spirit on road)








*ESTP*
Chevrolet Camaro (power maniac)








*ESFP*
Ferrari California (fast and beautiful)


----------



## WorkENTP (Apr 9, 2016)

ENTP:












It also has about a gallon of gas left, and the closest gas station that sells the 95 octane it needs is 80 miles outside town.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

What sort of type would own this car: Ford GT40 1966


----------



## TheGoddessLuna (Jun 12, 2016)

I think INFP and ISFP are both hummers. Or a minicooper. Anything weird, but a hummer is more controversial.


If were talking just by looks though, I get a vibe for INFP by dark colors.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

The red spirit said:


> My guesses:
> 
> *INFP*
> Ford Cougar (dreamy, good looking and small)
> ...


My dad used to have a Cougar. I wanted it so badly but then he sold it. And I love Beetles, especially that bright green one.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> My dad used to have a Cougar. I wanted it so badly but then he sold it. And I love Beetles, especially that bright green one.


Wow, my guess was was accurate.










This is Ford escort mk4. My dad owned 1989 model with 1.4l petrol engine (not in photo). I loved that car, but my parents decided to buy Peugeot 406, when I was 11 years old. Few days before selling it for parts, drivers doors were damaged by vandals. This shattered my heart. Now I hate, that tractor 406 with diesel engine. When I will get drivers license, I will search for mk4 escort, if I don't find one, I will search for other cool car.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

WorkENTP said:


> ENTP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With that front tire?


----------



## WorkENTP (Apr 9, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> With that front tire?


That's the joke.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

narcissistic said:


> What sort of type would own this car: Ford GT40 1966
> 
> View attachment 537042


*raises hand*


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Citroen 2CV ???


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Nah, I think the Mini better suits an INFP. Or some other small car, unless they live in a place where the roads aren't good, such as this Nissan Juke:


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

WorkENTP said:


> ENTP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for not assigning INFPs a Prius


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

PaladinX said:


> Ford Offers Bloggers a Myers-Briggs Assessment of Car Choices


Omg. My car is an entj. It all makes sense now...


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

INFJ @wolvent42 would agree


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

ESTP






That's too quick for me


----------



## cipherpixy (Jul 9, 2015)

Cars representing each type...I don't know. But here's what my family members wants each for themselves - 

ESTP (Dad) - He wants a military Hummer. He loves the raw power and the extra terrain capability. 









INFP (Mom) - She wants either a compact Chevy or a Ford. She is nothing specific, she can't decide. Says she just wants to go from point A to point B and back. - 









ISTP (Me) - I want a customized/militarized Jeep Wrangler. Same reason as my dad but I want it a bit lighter. 









ENFP (Sister) - She wants the new Volkswagen Beetle Convertible. Sassy as always. 









INFJ (Sister) - She wants a 1969 Camaro Convertible. INFJs are a weird mixer of aestheticism, practicality and idealism. 









INTP (Sister) - She wants a Porsche Cayman. Odd, but that's what she said.


----------



## kinkaid (Jan 26, 2016)

Most days I feel like a rusted out Pontiac Aztek with 4 donut spare tires, but for INTJ I would pick Porsche. 

Probably the 911 Turbo. It's _somewhat_ understated on the outside. Those that get to drive one are usually impressed by what it is capable of. People are usually indifferent to them or cultish about them. Focus is on engineering and functionality more than flashiness....Long history of being fast, reliable, expensive and narrowly focused.


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

That's closer to what I like, I don't get why people see us driving a Prius. I also like powerful understatement saloons like an Audi RS6.

My ESFP sister drives a bright yellow VW Polo, my INTJ father a BMW 640d and my ENFP mother a VW Beetle with 220 hp and rear spoiler, which looks just ridiculous, because she never drives faster than 70 kmh.


----------



## myanonemail (Jul 3, 2016)

INFP: Peugeot 508 and for sports version the RCZ. I think the french get where INFP's are coming from.


----------

